# Hellgrammite



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ran into ''Riverbum'' on a small stream recently and some time during a discussion on what the fish were hitting I mentioned that what I really would like to have was a ''Really Good'' helgrammite imitation. A few days later I found a pair of helgrammites in my mail box with a note that said ''Try this''.
I seldom need an excuse to go fishing---- but since I had one-----I grabbed my rod and drove to a small stream near my home. The Helgrammites first drift through a small deep hole produce a fair{very good for this small creek} Rock-bass. Only had a couple hours to fish but caught several R/b, a few S/Mouth and many Long-ears and Green sunfish. The fish loved it !
Hope to put this pattern to a more extensive test this W/E. This fly has a great swimming action and the perfect fall rate for the small creeks I love to fish.
Thanks Riverbum !


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome looking patter! Rubber legs, rabbit strip, black estaz and looks like a sparse marabou collar? Would love to tie some of these up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cool story




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a big fan of helgrammite patterns when on the river. Great pattern for smallies and carp.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

the Murrays hellgrammite is simple and VERY effective tie but if your looking for a more detailed one, I always use the Floyd Franke Hellgrammite

http://www.flytyingforum.com/pattern2475.html

I fish this constantly on the GMR around Dayton and catch tons of carp, channels and nice smallies on it.

Its also pretty easy to tie as well. 

Salmonid


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> the Murrays hellgrammite is simple and VERY effective tie but if your looking for a more detailed one, I always use the Floyd Franke Hellgrammite
> 
> http://www.flytyingforum.com/pattern2475.html
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thanks for the pattern!
Nice report Garhtr!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Your welcome 
I got a couple more heading your way.
Hopefully we get a chance to fish a creek this weekend { stupid rain }
Iggyfly, you nailed the pattern .
But I first put as many wraps of lead wire as the # 6 streamer hook would hold  
Thanks again and good luck !


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Rock bass have saved many a failed smallie trip for me. The first seconds of the fight is pretty fun and I've often thought I had a decent smallmouth on the line. Nice tie too!


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Riverbum said:


> Your welcome
> I got a couple more heading your way.
> Hopefully we get a chance to fish a creek this weekend { stupid rain }
> Iggyfly, you nailed the pattern .
> ...


Thanks! Looks great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

